# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Hà lội, bia đê các cụ ui

## Tuấn

Tềnh hềnh là rứt là tềnh hềnh ợ  :Smile:  

Kính các cụ, theo lịch vạn sự thì ngày chủ nhật này, 25/10/2015 nhằm ngày 13 tháng 9 năm Ất mùi, tức ngày giáp tuất, tháng bính tuất, có giờ hoàng đạo vào lúc 17-19h hay còn gọi là giờ Dậu. Vào giờ này, các vì tinh tú gồm các chòm Thiên đức, nguyệt đức, thiên quí và đại hồng sa nằm thành một hàng loằng ngoằng quăng queo giống hình cốc bia hơi hà lội.

Thể theo mệnh giời, mời các cụ nhà mềnh, cụ nào thu sếp được tụ tập với em và một số tên nữa ( đang rủ rê từng tên một  :Smile:  ) tụ tập bia bọt chém gió tẹo cho vui  :Smile:  tại quán bia hơi Tí hói gần bến xe Mỹ đình, hà lội ợ. Mọi chi phí sẽ do vương quốc campuchia tài trợ :P

Thời gian là vào lúc 17h30 ợ  :Smile: 

( nếu đi từ bến xe mỹ đình hướng đi Pháp vân thì qua một ngã tư đầu tiên là tới, bên tay phải ợ  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, itanium7000, jimmyli, Luyến, solero, tcm

----------


## diy1102

Lâu quá rồi. Trải qua nhiều biến cố, nên cho em đăng ký một xuất để tái xuất giang hồ và dãi bày một số vấn đề với các cụ ợ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

Có em.................................!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

E nữa  .....

----------


## huyquynhbk

e xin đk 1 xuất dự bị nhé cụ Tuan ơi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếc quá, tuần này nhà em có việc bận nên không trốn đi được  :Frown:

----------


## biết tuốt

đúng là thên thời địa lợi nhân hòa , nhất là địa lợi hehe  :Wink:   thảo nào sáng nay tờ mờ trưa em đã dậy do tivi bật vì em đạp trúng cái  remot , quả là điềm báo  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Sao mà thức khuya vậy bác? ^.o

----------


## biết tuốt

số vất vả bác ợ  :Wink:   thế mới có bài 
Kiếp sau xin chớ làm người
Làm con gà trống sống đời tự do
Ban ngày thì gáy 0 0
Quanh năm đạp mái không lo mất tiền
Xong rồi về với tổ tiên
Tắm qua một cái rồi lên bàn thờ    :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

Tuần này e đi cơ sở, cũng có ghé qua biettuot giải trí tiện con nhà bà thể cho e ké với các bác1

----------


## itanium7000

Em update cái địa điểm trước khi đi:

Địa chỉ: 26 Phạm Hùng, Mỹ Đình, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội

Bản đồ:

----------


## Tuấn

Chiều mai chủ Nhật bia đê các bác ui. 5h vẫn quán Tí hói nhé

----------


## tcm

Điểm danh nhé. Em có mặt

----------

